# bateria para TDA2003...



## leop4 (Mar 18, 2008)

hola a todos resulta que quiero poner una bat en mi bici junto con un tda 2003 pero estoy indeciso todavia. no se si comprar una bat de 6v 1,2A  http://www.diy-alarms.co.uk/catalog/images/yuasa_6v_1.2.jpg  o de 12v 3,2A http://www.diy-alarms.co.uk/catalog/images/yuasa_6v_1.2.jpg hasta ahora lo estoy alimentando con una bat de 9v pero me la consume me dura menos de 1 mes. muchas gracias a los que me respondan.


----------



## Pablo16 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola leop4

Y cual es la de 12v?  Dejaste el mismo link 2 veces xP

Si tienes espacio mejor pon la de 12v, ya ves que esos TDA no funcionan bien si los alimentas con poco.

Saludos-


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 18, 2008)

Contra más voltaje le pongas más potencia tendrás, por lo tanto dependera del amperaje que tenga la batería, en el dataset del integrado tendrás la potencía que da con diferentes voltajes.
Antonio


----------



## leop4 (Mar 18, 2008)

perdon esta es la de 12v http://www.teamtornado.co.uk/photos/yuasa-1.jpg  aparte no creo que con la de 6v vaya mal lo estaba alimentando con una de 9v y deve tener 200 mah o 300 nose pero si con esa que es re chiquita me anda barbaro bue pongo la de 6 o 12 igual no son esas las que voy a comprar. son otras de 30 o 50$   igual gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Con una de 6V te dará menos potencia, porque según la ley de Ohm W = I X A por lo tanto, si pones 6V por 0,2A = 1,2W. 12V por 0,2 = 2,4W pero el consumo del integrado no es lo mismo a 6V que a 12V, ni la carga que le pongas 8 Ohm o 4 Ohm, pues a menor carga mayor intensidad y después el peso no pesan igual una de 3,2A que una de 50A, pues como sabrás las baterías de plomo a mayor amperaje, mayor superficie de plomo en su interior llevan por lo tanto pesan más las de mayor amperaje.
Antonio


----------



## zap (Mar 21, 2008)

tendrias que fijarte bien mas amperaje mejor va a sonar.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 21, 2008)

ok pero si tengo una baat de por ej: 6v 2A me alcansa y me sabra el amplificador en pablin dicen que consume 1A a maxima potencia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 21, 2008)

yop lo he intentado con una serie de 2 pilas de 9 Volts de esas que se recargan y me funcionan de maravillas, ya que se hacen aprox 15-18 volts y aguanta como 2 horas a buena potencia.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 22, 2008)

si igual las recargalbles estan un poco caras, voy a provar poniendo dos bat de 9v duracell no recargables aver que pasa.gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## leop4 (Mar 25, 2008)

chicos ya consegui la bat me la regalo un amigo, no esta muy usada pero bue, la cuestion es que es de 6V 10AH que no se lo que es, mi papa me dijo que era Amper por Hora pero no se bien el funcionamiento. ahora la cuestion es que al conectar el amplificador no le rinde al maximo se escucha bastante bien pero cuando le doy al maximo distociona,no es por el TDA2003 es la bat ya lo comprove igual cuando esta distorcionando la bat me sigue marcando 6.15V y no baja de eso osea le conecto una dicroica y tambien la tira pero no son los amperes es el voltaje, lo que necesitaria ahora es un duplicador o elevador de 6 a 12v como este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm halgo parecido . buscando encontre este otro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about9229.html que tampoco se si va. pero tengo que hacerlo en el proto haver que pasa. igual la bateria esta de 6V anda bastante bastante bien... ningun problema la uso todo el día y cuando la pruevo con el tester me marca 5.20v y el amplificador tambien aguanta jejeje.gracias a los que respondan.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 26, 2008)

Acá te adjunto un doblador de tensión de 6 a 12v que acabo de "escanear" (con la cámara de fotos  ) del libro de plaquetodo.

Soporta solo 500mA de carga, pero te puede servir como concepto para armar algo más potente.
Y usa TDA2003 también! 8) 

Salu2!


----------



## leop4 (Mar 26, 2008)

ok DriX muchisimas gracias lo que no se si el tda lo va a aguantar, e hecho el del 555 que me da 10.95V pero cuando conecto la corriente baja a 5.58V y distorciona mas vos me decis que con este no? lo voy a povar y despues te digo.gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 26, 2008)

El problema con el circuito del 555 es que no maneja nada de corriente, solo la poca que puede entregar el 555, por eso cae la tensión y distorsiona el amplificador.

No te digo que con el que te pasé yo vaya a funcionar, es más, no lo creo (Solo entrega 500mA!). Pero tal vez cambiando (en el doblador de tensión!) los TDA2003 por algún integrado más robusto (lease, que entregue más corriente) pueda funcionar.
Solo te dí el concepto del doblador de tensión, ahora te tocaría modificarlo para crear algo que soporte algo más de corriente (2A aproximadamente).




Salu2!


----------



## leop4 (Mar 26, 2008)

ok pero con dos tda 2003 no sabia que se podia hacer tal cosa y si le pongo 2030 o 2040 o 2050 algunos de esos TDAs. que me decis vos. handaria bien. como se cual le tengo que poner?.gracias.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 26, 2008)

Supongo que con un TDA1510 podés llegar a superar el Amper de corriente, es cosa de experimentar.

Con un par de 2030 también deberías superar 1A de corriente a la salida, pero no te puedo asegurar nada!




Salu2!


----------



## leop4 (Mar 27, 2008)

si pero el 1510 no es de 5 pines es de mas y tendria que hacer el pcb dejame intentar y despues te digo


----------



## abk21 (May 6, 2013)

ola o tambien quiero ponerle un amplificador a mi bicicleta con el mismo tda2003 pero no estoy seguro si aguanta los 4 ampers de la bateria me ayudan porfavor


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2013)

Cuando conectás una lámpara de 20 Watts al tomacorrientes de tu casa alimentado por la usina de varios millones de Watts , ¿ se te quema la lamparita ? 

Tu amplificador solo tomará lo que necesite y nada mas


----------

